# My cat is suddenly peeing on the couch?



## Cece (Jun 24, 2012)

I've luckily never had peeing problems with my kitty but today, I saw her frantically trying to "bury" something on the couch. I went over & saw there was a liquid stain. She has drooled before so I assumed that at first. I even tried sniffing it (ew, yes I know ) but it didn't smell like anything.

However, she never tried burying her drool before so I'm thinking it could be pee? The only time she ever does the burying motion is with her food and in her litter box. Is there any reason for this? She kept meowing and seemed distress that there was the stain.. I just hope it's nothing medical? Do cats pee when they get too excited from something? Or too scared?


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

How old is she? One of the earliest symptoms Cheshire had of diabetes was peeing in his sleep. He would also be really distressed by it, try to bury it, and meow as if he didn't know how it got there.


----------



## Cece (Jun 24, 2012)

She is about 1 year & 3 months old  I hope it's not diabetes but I'll look into it!


----------



## Cece (Jun 24, 2012)

No her litter box is clean  I'll be taking her to the vet asap so I'll post any updates. Thanks you 2 for the help!!


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

my kitten has never gone where he shouldn't so I may not be an expert, but i thought cat pee ALWAYS smelled like ammonia. is it even possible for her to have peed and have it not smell?

either way, a vet visit sounds like a great first step. Keep us posted!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

rightsaidfed said:


> my kitten has never gone where he shouldn't so I may not be an expert, but i thought cat pee ALWAYS smelled like ammonia. is it even possible for her to have peed and have it not smell?


I had the same thought. My girls always use the box, but now and again they miss and some dribbles over the side. Plus, one time Abby had an accident in her carrier after a long day at the vet. In each case, the smell was abundantly clear...even without putting my nose right up to things...yuck! Are you sure she pee'd?


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Sasha has peed outside the box a few times. The first couple of times it was because the box was not being maintained to his specifications, and he wanted his own box. We already had 3, but had to add another in the kitchen just for him. Before this, he used to pee in the bathtub and a couple of times on the rug near one of the litterboxes. We took him to the vet for a full urinalysis and he had no crystals or UTI's. It was all behavioral. 

After a few small changes (cleaning the area well and the addition of the box just for Sasha), he hasn't had another episode in several months.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

rightsaidfed said:


> my kitten has never gone where he shouldn't so I may not be an expert, but i thought cat pee ALWAYS smelled like ammonia. is it even possible for her to have peed and have it not smell?


Even though it's unlikely in a cat as young as 1.5 years, I just want to say that my diabetic cat's pee (mentioned above) didn't smell at all. It was like water was just going right through him.

The times he _did_ use the box, you needed a backhoe to get the clumps out. So big and heavy :neutral:


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Any cat that _suddenly _starts peeing elsewhere than the litter box, called "inappropriate eliminatation", should be checked out by a vet for UTI or a bladder infection. If nothing's changed in the house (no new animals/people/furniture moved) then it likely is not behavioral.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Cats can wee when badly frightened but that doesn't sound as if it is at all the case here.

Similarly, insecurity can lead to territory marking even with neutered animals.

When my old Tom wasn't well (with nothing directly connected to urinary problems) he would mark inappropriately. I think he was trying to defend the area (and his girls!) from predators and rival males while he was incapacitated. Since your cat is a neutered female, that isn't exactly relevant.

Just to add, urine doesn't always smell instantly even in cats without diabetes. Tom cat urine smells the quickest. It can be longer before the smell really kicks in with un-neutered queens and even longer for neutered animals.

I agree with the others that a check up with the vet would be a good idea - if nothing else, it would put your mind at rest.


----------

